# ABTs and Burritos



## cleglue (Jan 6, 2007)

I made some ABTs today and heated up frozen BBQ butt and made some burritos for supper.  I made ABTs last weekend and was craving more today.

















*Rib picture gone *


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 6, 2007)

LOOKS great.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 6, 2007)

Now I'm starving!!  Food looks great Craig!


----------



## Griff (Jan 6, 2007)

Looking good at Craig's house.

Griff


----------



## cleglue (Jan 6, 2007)

Bryan,

I thought I deleted the ribs out before creating the link.  Those were from Friday a week ago.  Thanks.  I'll go delete that picture.

Larry,

A few months back I got the idea of burritos from you.  I had never thought of making them from left over BBQ.  Thanks.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 6, 2007)

Burritos and ABTS look great and thats a great combo


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 7, 2007)

MMMMMMMMMM, ABT's look good.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 7, 2007)

It ALL looks good! great combo 8)


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 10, 2007)

speedtrap said:
			
		

> Ok this is going to sound  like a rookie question but what do you stuff the peppers with?



ABT stands for Atomic Buffalo Turds. Take it from there


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 10, 2007)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM burrito! The only way I eat pulled pork.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 10, 2007)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM burrito! The only way I eat pulled pork.




 [smilie=a_holyshit.gif]  [smilie=a_holycrap.gif] the ONLY way ????? [smilie=a_holycrap.gif]  [smilie=a_holyshit.gif]


----------



## Finney (Jan 10, 2007)

speedtrap said:
			
		

> Ok this is going to sound  like a rookie question but *what do you stuff the peppers with?*



Cream cheese, BBQ pork, and sprinkle with rub... wrap with bacon.  

But... you can really do anything.  Your imagination is the limit.


----------



## Finney (Jan 10, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> speedtrap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's not what he asked.  :roll:  Unless you mean that you stuff yours with buffalo sh1t.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 10, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I get to NC, I'll take you out for a beer and we can shoot the Buffalo S##$!   8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 10, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> speedtrap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget the spritz of honey!


----------



## Finney (Jan 10, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm always up for beer.


----------



## cleglue (Jan 10, 2007)

speedtrap,

Here is a link for ABT

http://www.babygotrack.net/How%20to%20cook%20ABT.htm

Here is the fellow's (Brad's) homepage link.   He is a member on another forum.

http://www.babygotrack.net/

You can make them just about any way you want.  

I really love these things.  New Year's Eve weekend I just stuffed with pineapple cream cheese and wrapped in bacon.  They were great.


----------

